# [SOLVED] downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

my mom tasked me with downgrading her fender edition tmobile mytouch. I gave her my old jailbroken and unlocked iphone 3G to use, and while she loves it, she wants her fender to work too. let me explain more... 

when T-Mobile let out the Froyo update (2.2.1) (is it called froyo?) the phone crashed and burned. its super slow, its laggy, unreliable. WiFi only works when it wants to. Android market only works when it wants to. So I am going to downgrade it. Turns out, Android OS isn't like iPhone OS, where its easy to downgrade. noo.... gotta flash radio sdl etc etc. 

So I set out to with windows XP in virtual PC for Mac (only computer I had is a PowerMac G5, unable to run windows natively). that wasnt working. So I got a cheap PC from my buddy at work, (said if i could fix it i could have it). decent setup. i used superoneclick to root it. but the SU test FAILED. and I have no evidence that the phone is rooted. SUperUser or whatever isnt installed. I have no terminal. etc etc. but superoneclick insists it is rooted. 

note I am not trying to hack simply to hack... i know a lot of people hack iphones and stuff to get free apps... im just trying to get this phone functional again. 

am I just SOL? 

oh, and I read about the gold card method.... is that the ONLY way? i dont get paid until next week, and cant afford the connector from a microSD to an SD to PC. 

man... no wonder why everyone focuses on hacking the iphone... droid is a PITA!! hah... any help would be MUCHO appreciated!!

-nick


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

update... i got superuser, rom manager, and terminal emulator installed. also got os monitor. turns out theres a process called "applypatch" thats constantly eating 80%-99% of the processor. that would explain the laggyness of the phone. tried to kill it, but the process keeps restarting. 

so i flashed the recovery with amun ra's recovery, and it doesnt seem to work. when i reboot it into recovery, its the stock android recovery. also tried clockworkmod recovery. same thing. oh, and i cant force it to reboot from the option in rom manager. i press "reboot into recovery", it prompts me if i really want to, i press yes, and then nothing happens. 

I have been trying to get this thing downgraded for the past week, and i am literally about to throw this thing out the window.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

Probably a bad patch to the system...

See if you can find a more stable ROM here: Android & Windows Phone: Tablets, Apps, & ROMs @ xda-developers



> I have been trying to get this thing downgraded for the past week, and i am literally about to throw this thing out the window.


If your phone is already rooted there is no need to downgrade... just bypass :laugh:

Check XDA-developers for some stable roms, It is possible that they already fixed your problem in one of their roms.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

trying to downgrade because supposedly 1.6 runs a LOT better than 2.2. but if you say that there are faster 2.2 roms, then ill take your word for it.  

and i gave up for the night last night.... it won't let me restore roms. the recovery IS NOT flashing. named the fender rom update.zip and it starts to load it, then stops and says there are no signatures.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

ROM's have to be flashed in Clockwork - not the stock android recovery.

Go into Rom Manager and make sure you click Flash Clockwork Recovery.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

i did that. multiple times . says the current recovery is clockworkmod. but it wont reboot into recovery when i tell it to. i manually reboot it and boot into recovery - its stock android. if i tell rom manager to install the rom, it says are you sure, i press yes, and nothing happens. 

i feel like im missing something just SO elementary....


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

Are you holding down the power and the home button to boot into recovery? If that isn't taking you to Clockwork, Id post over at the XDA forums. They would know a lot more than us.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

yeah, power and home. no custom recovery. i want to try to reload the current firmware, then retry the root.. maybe the OTA update got garbled or something... but I will post over there, thanks for the advice!


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

great...... just read up over there without posting... "if you're branded, then this is a MUST..." (talking about a gold card to downgrade roms). grr... not looking forward to it. hahaa.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

ok update... the manual i was using, i skipped a step.... stupid me... so i followed the steps, and have made some progress. *(mods, if this link to an outside forum is against the rules, please delete... im linking to a guide im following, not trying to recruit for another forum haha) * THIS GUIDE

and I got it rebooted after flashing the sappimg.zip, and now it has a different splash screen, one off a regular MyTouch 3G, not fender. oh well, no biggie, i thought... until it booted into the OS. said no sim card, and i cannot access the phone. 

I put my dads sim card for his HTC shadow in, and it allowed me to get to the activation screen, but since he doesnt have data on his plan, I couldn't connect to google to activate the phone. and cannot access WIFI. 

tried using ADB to bring up settings so i can turn on wifi, but of course, it doesnt want to cooperate. im screwed until I get ahold of a friend who has Tmobile with a data plan, huh? heh....


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

OTA update for the mytouch upgrading it to 2.2 from either 2.0 or 2.2 was a bad idea 
the hardware is not able to handle the load 2.2 puts on and instead of fixing problems it started creating more issues and laggy interface 
I just recently updated my g2x with 2.3 update released by LG and man o man it has issues I had to constantly restart the phone probably around 6 times a day to even have wifi to work 
my best suggestion if you don't want to root the phone is to get hold of another mytouch 1.6 and clone the OS off of it and then load it to your phone and do the updates using the HTC's update software 
You can also use that to update your phone when rooted


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

i want to root it... hahaha. im just wondering if there is a way to trick it out of the activation screen so I can set up wifi to activate it like that. my mom will be home in a few hours, who already said i could use her sim card with data access to activate it, i just wanted to try the creative way. haha. 

and about getting another mytouch 1.6.... out of the question. good idea though... thanks....


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

you should be able to skip the activation if you restart it and click skip button on the screen 
but i could be wrong


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

tried... doesnt let you.  oh well mom will be home in an hour and a half or so anyway


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

Were you able to get the custom recovery on the phone working properly?

What step are you stuck on exactly in the guide you posted?


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*



Coolfreak said:


> Were you able to get the custom recovery on the phone working properly?
> 
> What step are you stuck on exactly in the guide you posted?


middle of step 5. after loading the sapp file, and letting it do its thing after pressing the trackball, it seemed to have loaded new firmware, the stock MyTouch firmware, not the Fender edition firmware, and its stuck on the no sim card screen. unable to do ANYTHING. wont unlock, wont do anything. 

now if i put in a sim card, (doesnt matter if its my ATT sim card from my iPhone, or the Tmobile sim card from my dads HTC shadow (which btw does NOT have a data plan on it) i get the "press the android to begin setting up your mytouch" screen, and i press it, and i get to the setup google account screen. so the touch screen is working. but it cannot call out. I have NO wifi, NO cellular data, no 3G, etc. so it cannot link up with googles server and activate the phone. 

so when my mom gets home here shortly, I am going to be using her sim card to activate it, re-root it, then flash the custom fender rom I have for it. ill post up after i do this to let everyone know if it worked or not. 

i sure appreciate the help im getting on this! thanks!!


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

ok i got it totally restored to 1.6. runs great. turns out, mom is so used to the iphone, she doesnt like the android now. hahah.... oh well... big waste of time. grrrrr.

...now my stepdad, who i cant stand, is wanting to use it.... so i did all this work just so HE could use it.... thats another story. lol. 

thanks everyone for the help!!!! if i ever meet any of u folks in person, beers on me!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: downgrade fender mytouch to 1.6?*

Glad to see everything is worked out!

I'll mark this thread as Solved.

Take it easy,

-Coolfreak


----------

